
Wikileaks: Garzón will not represent Snowden, whose "whereabouts are unknown" - brown9-2
http://wikileaks.org/Further-Statement-From-Baltasar.html
======
e3pi
"...draft resolution by the Committee Legal Affairs and Human Rights of the
Council of Europe Parliamentary Assembly. It states that those who disclose
criminal acts in the public interest should be protected from retaliation and
persecution from those who commit them.

Baltasar Garzón

Director of ILOCAD S.L. Law Firm

>...Garzón will NOT represent Snowden

?? Why not?!

